# Coleman powermate 6250 burned up my refrigerator and microwave



## swamibob (Sep 10, 2017)

I am preparing for hurricane Irma so I wired up a plug to go from my 240VAC to my dryer outlet. I wired it from an L14-30 to the old style 3 prong outlet. I put the neutral with the ground wire from the 4 prong to the ground on the 3 prong when i wired it. I read a few websites and watched youtube videos and i'm pretty sure this is right.

So I decided to test this to make sure when the time comes i'll be ready. First thing I did is kill the main. Then I turned off all the high power breakers (the range, HAVC, water heater, dryer) This only left the outlets and lights on so I turned off all the double pole breakers. I plugged the new cord into the 240 on the generator and connected it to the 3 prong dryer outlet and started the generator. Then I started the generator let it run about 5 mins and then I went back to the breaker panel and turned the dryer breaker back on to energize the house. The generator immediately reved up for a few seconds then leveled back off. I assumed it was from the load when I first engaged it. I have 2 refrigerators and that was the only main load I had on it. The TV and electronics were turned off by power strip so basically it was just the refrigerators and led light bulbs that came on when I flipped the breaker. I let it run the house for about 3 mins then walked into the utility room and smelled an electrical smell and saw light smoke in the air. I immediately turned the dryer breaker back off and shut the generator down.

After switching back to main power, I now see that the refrigerator in the utility room and the Microwave in the kitchen no longer work. My question is why did this happen? Is it that the 6250 peak 5000 watt generator could not handle the stress of 2 refrigerators starting up at the same time the voltage went too low or too high? Why did it take out the microwave as well? Low voltage for 5 or so seconds if that is what happened when I first engaged it. I didn't think about them both coming on at the same time but I also would have thought that a 6150 peak generator could have handed it. What are your thoughts? Any chance the plug wiring caused it? I'm pretty positve that is right and I tested it with a volt meter for continuity when I made it. It didn't break 1 of the 2 refrigerators? Do you think it is safe to use this again?

Rob


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

swamibob said:


> so I wired up a plug to go from my 240VAC to my dryer outlet.





swamibob said:


> Do you think it is safe to use this again?


No, it was unsafe from its inception. Please unhook everything and use extension cords or have it wired by a pro.


----------



## swamibob (Sep 10, 2017)

I actually did have a retired electrician help me wire the plug, although we wired it the exact same way that I saw everyone online do it and I explained exactly how it was wired in case someone on here thinks that there was a problem with that. Are you saying that it was because of my wiring is why appliances were damaged? The main reason why I don't want to just use extension cords and made a cord to plug into the house is because my mother is disabled and has to move around on a hoverround electric chair so I didn't want her having to drive over extension cords all over the floor and maybe get one wrapped up in her wheels. 

I really believe it was because both refrigerators came on at the exact same time, although in retrospect I would think a 6250/5000 watt generator could have handled this. If I would have thought about them both coming on I would have killed all the breakers and just turned them back on one at a time to make it easier on the generator. But it's too late for that now so my main concern is do people think it was working properly and hooked up properly or could there me a problem with the generator itself as in voltage not being correct under load? 

This is also the first time this generator was used as well. Brand new but bought back in 2005 so it has set in the box for 12 yrs. Put oil and gas in it yesterday and it fired up on the 2nd pull.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

No, I am not blaming the problem on your wiring. I am saying that tying into the dryer outlet is not safe. Maybe your retired buddy can help you install a proper transfer switch. I will let others speculate on why your appliances got fried.

I understand the desire to be cord-free as I have also dealt with having a loved one in a wheelchair.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

I am not faulting your electrician friend, but isn't this outlawed - for if a linemen were working on your lines in a real emergency...he could be really hurt. I have an older 6250 with a Briggs and Craftsman label. I have a Transfer Switch installed and used it almost every year without problem. I know that I am not going to use the stove, dryer, but do have the refrig, water pump, and even the hot water.....never failed. Ron


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

> ...I wired up a plug to go from my 240VAC to my dryer outlet. I wired it from an L14-30 to the old style 3 prong outlet. I put the neutral with the ground wire from the 4 prong to the ground on the 3 prong when i wired it. I read a few websites and watched youtube videos and i'm pretty sure this is right....


As you have it set up, the current return path for any 120VAC load in your house is through your dryer outlet's ground conductor. It was never intended to carry return current, and is likely inadequate for the job. Any significant voltage drop across that ground wire will cause one leg of the 240VAC in your house (and all 120VAC circuits on that leg) to get significantly less than 120VAC... and anything on the opposite leg of the 240VAC in your house (and all 120VAC circuits on that leg) will get significantly MORE than 120VAC.

Tough way to learn a lesson about grounding wires versus current carrying neutral wires.

BTW, this is a fire hazard, and a shock hazard, and is EXTREMELY DANGEROUS!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

motormonkey said:


> As you have it set up, the current return path for any 120VAC load in your house is through your dryer outlet's ground conductor. It was never intended to carry return current, and is likely inadequate for the job. Any significant voltage drop across that ground wire will cause one leg of the 240VAC in your house (and all 120VAC circuits on that leg) to get significantly less than 120VAC... and anything on the opposite leg of the 240VAC in your house (and all 120VAC circuits on that leg) will get significantly MORE than 120VAC.
> 
> Tough way to learn a lesson about grounding wires versus current carrying neutral wires.
> 
> BTW, this is a fire hazard, and a shock hazard, and is EXTREMELY DANGEROUS!


 

What is the difference between ground and neutral? Neutral carries current, ground doesn't-except in a fault condition. One way of looking at this is you intentionally wired up a fault condition. You also had to make a "suicide cord" with two male connectors. electricity is funny, you can hook it up the right way which is also legal and various other ways some of which actually work, until someone is injured or a fire starts. What if your house had caught fire, insurance companies love to disallow claims particuarly when wiring is not to code.


Get a lockout for your main breaker on the load center, and feed it properly with all four wires through a 2P30A breaker with appropriate connectors and cabling. You'll be safe and legal.


Sorry for your loss,


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

What a sad, expensive and hard lesson to learn. Your electrical friend needs to go to school. 

The minute I read what you created I just cringed.:tango_face_surprise

At the very least, you should have tested with an electrical meter to see what was happening at the outlets you were going to power.

Switching out the neutral for ground is a big mistake and it cost you your stuff. I'm glad for your sake that it is all it did.:tango_face_angel:

Very sorry for you loss and at such a time. Please take the advise above and have it done right. 

For the price that you will now have to pay to buy a new fridge and microwave you could have put in a lock out.

Run some cords and use some duct tape to get you by so you at least have some power till things calm down.


----------

